# Cannibal Corpse Dean sig Cadillac (hilarious)



## GiantBaba (Nov 27, 2007)

Dean CADI-KILL Cannibal Corpse Model Gloss Trans. Black 6-String Electric Guitar

"Dead Baby Fetus Skeleton inlays" No, seriously.

There's also a satin finish model if for some reason anyone wants to buy one of these


----------



## Stitch (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a heap of shit.

But that's just the Cadillac.

The actual guitar is absolutely hingin' too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, if it weren't a dean, i'd be interested ;p


----------



## Crucified (Nov 27, 2007)

CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.


----------



## tonyhell (Nov 27, 2007)

That rules, I think I'm going to get one.


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 27, 2007)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



Yeah I thought I had seen...Pat O'Brien, is that his name? with a couple of really cool BC Rich V 7s. So I don't even know the purpose of releasing this guitar.


----------



## Mogwaii (Nov 27, 2007)

to get your monies


----------



## tonyhell (Nov 27, 2007)

ghj


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 27, 2007)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



INCORRECT. 

They used Eb tuned 6's up until Vile, which was tuned to Bb. Even i think they still used 6's then.


----------



## Crucified (Nov 27, 2007)

its troo. the only six i've ever seen them play was a les paul in the "devoured by vermin" video



oh shit!

/correct'd


----------



## Mogwaii (Nov 27, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> Rob Barrett - CANNIBAL CORPSE



I must say, he sports it well.


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 27, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> Rob Barrett - CANNIBAL CORPSE



It looks pretty OK in action

If it had white or no binding and no inlays I'd be all over it. I've just started being interested in the Caddy's


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 27, 2007)

That model is one of the ugliest fucking guitars ever made.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Nov 27, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> That model is one of the ugliest fucking guitars ever made.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 27, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Hey, if it weren't a dean, i'd be interested ;p



If it weren't a Dean, a Cadillac and a CC sig model, i'd be interested.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a bad looking guitar. I don't really care for Dean Cadillac's except the one Eric Peterson is playing on Testament's Live In London dvd, that one is pretty slick.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd get it for shock value, but then I would end up probably locking it away in a dungeon for eternity, hopefully never being found again.


----------



## Michael (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a bad looking guitar. Don't think I'd ever buy one though.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Nov 27, 2007)

Cadillacs aren't bad guitars, but i wouldn't go out and buy one, maybe a ML or a Dime model, something worth my money


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, that thing looks gross.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 29, 2007)

I really like it.

Cannibal came here and Rob was using that Dean IIRC and a V.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone else think it would be a really nice guitar if it wasn't for those ridiculous inlays!? They look like gick! Really brings down the whole guitar, just looks like cheap plastic inlays. Awful.


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2007)

lol its canibal corpse, were you expecting it to be tasteful?

im not a fan of the body shape at all the finish is not bad but the red binding puts me off.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Rob Barrett has always used Les Pauls; even when Cannibal Corpse was in the post-Bleeding 7-string days. He even used a Paul when I saw him with Malevolent Creation. As soon as I head Cannibal Corpse + Cadillac, I thought Barrett, because Pat has more taste in low-tuned guitars


----------



## sakeido (Nov 29, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> That model is one of the ugliest fucking guitars ever made.



Its definitely in my top five ugliest guitars of all time list, along with three other Deans and every BC Rich ever made.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 29, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I'm pretty sure that Rob Barrett has always used Les Pauls; even when Cannibal Corpse was in the post-Bleeding 7-string days. He even used a Paul when I saw him with Malevolent Creation. As soon as I head Cannibal Corpse + Cadillac, I thought Barrett, because Pat has more taste in low-tuned guitars



Yep, Rob played the Vile Bb on a 6'er, when Pat came in after him he played 7's with Jack Owen, and after Jack left and Rob came back he's still playing the Bb stuff on six-strings.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Yep, Rob played the Vile Bb on a 6'er, when Pat came in after him he played 7's with Jack Owen, and after Jack left and Rob came back he's still playing the Bb stuff on six-strings.



lol yah. And even before all that, he even used a Charvel.

p.s.- that Ibanez PL-2660 is fucking boss. 
p.s.s - lol @ the surgeon at 2:19.


----------



## Jerich (Nov 29, 2007)

can I just add the INLAYS are about the worste i have ever seen...

without getting slammed here?

But the new Vinnie Moore Model Is killer!!!!!

I also wish they made the Rusty Cooley Model without the terrible...Body art!!!


----------



## mrp5150 (Nov 29, 2007)

Those inlays are so hilarious that they rule.


----------



## TotallyBr00tal (Nov 29, 2007)

Rob Barrett rules! But his sig guitar is pretty lame he should just stick with the Charvel and the Les Paul. His Les Paul he had was sick with the EMG's in it, he was like the only player in death metal using one.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks quite nice, I like the top.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it, it only it were flat black instead of a flame maple top, and I like the inlays, they are better than plain old dots...


----------



## FYP666 (Nov 30, 2007)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



Yeah, the other plays 7-string in Bb tune and this other one plays ín same tuning. Basicly kinda baritone thingy going on


----------



## Jysan (Nov 30, 2007)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



Rob Barret (ex-Manevolent Creation???) play's sixes tuned down to A# and B...


----------



## Groff (Nov 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Hey, if it weren't a dean, i'd be interested ;p





It does look nice though!


----------



## thedonutman (Nov 30, 2007)

Bands suck when they start to play dean

eg. Trivium, Megadeth (Or rather, Dave Mustaine Band)


Flame away (I do actually like new Trivium and new Megadeth)


----------



## Stitch (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree. 

I've never really dug Dave Mustaine's music, but I think that be more to do with the fact that I can't get over what a dick he is.


----------



## tonyhell (Nov 30, 2007)

jkl


----------



## Jysan (Nov 30, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've never really dug Dave Mustaine's music, but I think that be more to do with the fact that I can't get over what a dick he is.



Mustaine for President!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope! 

One dickhead is enough for the next few years.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 30, 2007)

TotallyBr00tal said:


> What do you care he isn't your president.



Because he treats everyone equally like shit and does care about us at all. Keep the Political talk in the proper forums.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 1, 2007)

RaCh said:


> YEAH!
> He is more TRUE,and EVIL,than all Black Metal in the world !



 You know, he is pretty brutal, it's like a country being led by Varg Vikernes  

But, on-fuckin-topic. I'm not really diggin that Cadilliac.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 1, 2007)

If you guys don't start heeding the word of Ken, bad things will happen.


----------



## hunter75 (Jan 31, 2008)

Being a huge CC fan I'll say now that they used 6's up to Vile and even then Barrett used a 6 for Bb, when he left Pat and Jack carried on using 7's up to The Wretched Spawn although Jack did use a 7 on some songs, once he left Pat and Rob stayed on 6's as Pats excuse that he didn't like the tone of 707's and wanted an 81 tone, they both use 6's tuned to Bb and Ab on about 3 songs of kill


----------



## drawnQ (Jan 31, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Not a bad looking guitar. I don't really care for Dean Cadillac's except the one Eric Peterson is playing on Testament's Live In London dvd, that one is pretty slick.



that is a badass guitar he plays in that dvd. sounds like a monster


----------



## phantaz (Jan 31, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Its definitely in my top five ugliest guitars of all time list, along with three other Deans and every BC Rich ever made.



BC Rich USA customs are some of the best looking and playing guitars on the planet. In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## j3ps3 (Feb 2, 2008)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



I saw CC about a year ago and they both played with 6-string guitars.


----------



## Carrion (Feb 2, 2008)

I dig the Cadi. The other guitarist (Or dare I say the only now) from Jag Panzer uses one and I think it looks great. That sig is pretty tasteless though 

Edit: This is the one he played


----------



## Holy Katana (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw this a while back. The fetus skeleton inlays are so bad, they're funny. It's definitely something they'd put on a CC signature guitar.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 2, 2008)

Holly bump!


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Feb 4, 2008)

Man I think those inlays are killer! They're so detailed and well placed... I read "baby fetus skeleton inlay" and I didn't expect that to have been well executed but I was wrong.

Only thing I don't like is the finish, I think the gray is too light next to that red. Needs more subtlety.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 29, 2008)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



No, they used a 6 string BC Rich Custom tuned to Bb for the song 'Frantic Disembowelment', they used a 7 for the album 'Gallery Of Suicide',

but yeah...that guitar doesn't look THAT BAD...I wouldn't buy it though 



hunter75 said:


> Being a huge CC fan I'll say now that they used 6's up to Vile and even then Barrett used a 6 for Bb, when he left Pat and Jack carried on using 7's up to The Wretched Spawn although Jack did use a 7 on some songs, once he left Pat and Rob stayed on 6's as Pats excuse that he didn't like the tone of 707's and wanted an 81 tone, they both use 6's tuned to Bb and Ab on about 3 songs of kill



Just listen to this guy  He knows his CC...even if he uses an MG


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 30, 2008)

That guitar sucks. Sorry, just being honest. How about a body shape that DOESN'T make me sleepy? Hmm? I guess as long as rob likes it, that's what's important.

To me, they seem to play mainly 6's.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 30, 2008)

i would not buy that guitar....
eric petersons 3 pickup cadi on the other hand...


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 3, 2008)

OK, JJ must have bought it...expect pics of him fucking it soon!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 17, 2010)

This is the first signature guitar that i like..


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jan 17, 2010)

seriously, resurrecting a thread from 2007 for "first signature guitar that I like"?  okaaaay...


----------



## LOUDONE (Jan 17, 2010)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



Cannibal play 6's...


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 17, 2010)

Body looks terrible, and i never was a big fan of Dean headstocks. In all honesty though i think the finish and binding is pretty sweet. Probably not my first choice, but whatever.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, i have a good reason for bumping this topic.
I bought the last one at Guitarland..

Dean CADI-KILL Cannibal Corpse Model Satin Trans. Black 6-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks nice until when I got past the neck pickup. 
It looks so much cooler when its played though, nice one Geoffrey.

I had no idea there was a sig model tbh.... (Nice going Dean, advertise the ugly guitars, typical)


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 17, 2010)

LOUDONE said:


> Cannibal play 6's...


 
Correct. On Kill and Evisceration Plague they tuned to G#C#F#BD#G#.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Correct.



I wander what they'd sound like if they used seven strings....


----------



## drmosh (Jan 17, 2010)

Banana Wedgie said:


> I wander what they'd sound like if they used seven strings....



the same


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

drmosh said:


> the same



Mmmm.... 

Yeah....


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 17, 2010)

Banana Wedgie said:


> I wander what they'd sound like if they used seven strings....





Not much different than they normally sound.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Not much different than they normally sound.




The Video - See, the problem with Cannibal Corpse is their stage presence.... just too stiff.

On too what I was thinking the whole time I was watching it - What gauge do they use?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 17, 2010)

they all pick their spot, and don't move, they aren't into moving all over the stage, they just want to play their instruments

they just play and headbang/windmill which really is just fine by me

the only one really lookin stiff up there is Jack Owen, this to me looks about the time he started getting bored doing cannibal corpse, he just stopped head banging all that much on stage around the time his hair hair went bye bye


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> the only one really lookin stiff up there is Jack Owen



His stage presence is the worst of all. Although, unless his legs are broken, Fisher should move a bit more and get the audience doing something.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 17, 2010)

Banana Wedgie said:


> Looks nice until when I got past the neck pickup.
> It looks so much cooler when its played though, nice one Geoffrey.
> 
> I had no idea there was a sig model tbh.... (Nice going Dean, advertise the ugly guitars, typical)


 
Thanks!

Jason will ship it tomorrow..


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 17, 2010)

The inlays are fugly, but I like the rest of it.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Jason will ship it tomorrow..



Oh no....

I'm sorry man. Your guitars MINE!!

(Please?)


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoa I just went through a time warp to two-thousand-fucking-seven.

Hey, only one guy thanked me for this thread? You stingy pinch-pennies.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry I haven't yet, I'm new to this forum.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 17, 2010)

yer a wizard harry


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

GiantBaba said:


> yer a wizard harry



... I know, right?...


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 17, 2010)

thedonutman said:


> Bands suck when they start to play dean
> 
> eg. Trivium



Incorrect. Trivium has ALWAYS sucked.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 17, 2010)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.


Ran Guitars - custom made - ships worldwide

Wait, wut?


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 19, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> Incorrect. Trivium has ALWAYS sucked.



this






















IS BOLLUCKS



Antimatter said:


> Correct. On Kill and Evisceration Plague they tuned to G#C#F#BD#G#.



they actually alternated i believe


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Yes, i have a good reason for bumping this topic.
> I bought the last one at Guitarland..
> 
> Dean CADI-KILL Cannibal Corpse Model Satin Trans. Black 6-String Electric Guitar


 
Well then you better do a sweet NGD. That'll be your penance for the necro-bump.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 21, 2010)

Crucified said:


> CC play sevens. they only played sixes on one of the first albums.



They haven't used seven stringed guitars since 'Gallery Of Suicide'. Pat uses a Baritone BC Rich Jr V custom and Rob uses Les Pauls and those Cadillacs - His custom versions look really nice but these production things look lame/indonesian.

I think it was Jack Owen's idea to use Sevens.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 29, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Well then you better do a sweet NGD. That'll be your penance for the necro-bump.


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/108366-n-cadi-kill-gd.html#post1838239


----------



## Kayzer (Feb 2, 2010)

haha thats too funny to read this thread from 2007 seeing it was bumped in time warp to 2010 and even more funny that i just bought this axe for a steal of a price... hahaha


----------



## Simon Dorn (Nov 12, 2014)

And i have it now! Since a few years already 
I'm looking for another one atm.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 12, 2014)

When I saw CC on the Vile tour back in the day both guys were playing 6 strings. I know, the crowd was empty s I walked back & fourth between the two guys. Both 6s, full show, no doubt.


----------



## Skullet (Nov 12, 2014)

TIBrent said:


> When I saw CC on the Vile tour back in the day both guys were playing 6 strings. I know, the crowd was empty s I walked back & fourth between the two guys. Both 6s, full show, no doubt.



They use 6ers now as well . They used 7s for a brief period way back when jack was in the band


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Nov 12, 2014)

4 years and 9 months...that has to be some sort of a record.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 14, 2014)

I wanted to see dead fetuses......curses to neckro bump from the stone age!


----------

